# Silver Wheaton or Pan American Silver?



## Westerncanada (Nov 11, 2013)

CMF Team

I am interested in moving some of my portfolio into Silver Companies.. and have done a fair bit of research indicating these would be the two best bets for both Yield and potential upside when precious metals cycle back up. 

Anyone have any thoughts? I really like PAA's dividend payment.. but Silver Wheaton seems to be a bit of a golden child..


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

PAA definitely can't afford their dividend long term unless silver returns to $30/oz. SLW is safer, although probably won't have the upside of PAA.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

i personally wouldn't touch PAA with their EPS $-3.25.
When several months ago I unbundled my Precious metal MF, I initiated small position in SLW


----------



## AMABILE (Apr 3, 2009)

What about Silver Standard Resources ( SSO )?


----------



## Westerncanada (Nov 11, 2013)

AMABILE said:


> What about Silver Standard Resources ( SSO )?


Looks like a decent company.. I wouldnt go with this based on my Long Term strategy for picking yield/dividend stocks in general but the upside potential is here for sure.


----------



## AMABILE (Apr 3, 2009)

I'm watching MAG Silver (MAG) next week to see how low below $10 it will go.


----------



## Fat Tony (Mar 9, 2014)

I'd lean towards SLW. I have Wildcat Silver Corp (WS) on my watch list as a possible home-run play.


----------

